# 5g Planted Bowl w/ Algae Problem



## cheyenne52883 (Oct 26, 2012)

I have a 5 gallon planted bowl (no air pump or heat) that houses a halfmoon betta and african dwarf from that is slowly developing green algae on the walls.

What are some tank mates that I can introduce that will:
1) clean up the algae
2) not wreak havoc on my plants


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Some species of algae is normal and expected in a container of water and can be a sign of a healthy system, however, since this is a closed system-even the good algae needs to be removed manually on occasion along with your regular water changes.

You can control it to a degree-first you need to find out what kind of algae it is. Often excess algae is caused by the nutrient load and/or light related.

IMO/E-a 5gal isn't enough space to house other species of fish along with a Betta for algae control. I don't know much about the ADF to know proper housing for them.

Some species of shrimp and snails can help keep some species of algae controlled to a degree, however, IMO they will not rid the tank of all algae-Plus you shouldn't add more livestock to a system unless you can properly keep them, meet their need and you want them to start with. 
A closed system will never be able to support them nutritionally and they will need supplement feedings-both add to the bioload. 

Lovely setup by the way....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Nothing. You need a Heater for the Betta. No ADF. Just do more water changes and add a heater. Remeber bowls have a lower bioload because of there shape.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

A 5gal container is 5gals...it shouldn't have any impact regarding bioload

You may or may not need a heater-your goal is to maintain a somewhat stable water temp in the 76-80F range if keeping a tropical species.

Generally the gradual temp changes that normally occur within the tank itself at different levels, with lights on/off and day/night are tolerated by a healthy Betta.

You do need a thermometer to monitor both the tank temp and the temp of the replacement water used for water changes-It is best to try and keep the temp between new and old water within 5-10 degrees more or less with partial water changes and to properly acclimate to both temp and chemistry with any 100% or when the Betta is cupped for water changes to avoid shock issues.


----------



## cheyenne52883 (Oct 26, 2012)

I do a 25% water change every other day and the bowl is kept between 76-78 at all times due to the light and office temp so a heater and removal of the adf aren't necessary. 

I am thinking of just adding another plant to help balance the bioload.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes a heater is nessacary the temp is changing too much. Get a filter if you want the ADF. No more plants add Ferts too the one you have. Scrape the glass.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

How long have youset up this tank? you seem to have diatoms which can be a sign of a new tank trying to cycle. It is possible to manually remove and usually will eventually go away.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It seems the plants in there dont have enough room.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

> Remeber bowls have a lower bioload because of there shape.


WTH? Seriously - where'd you get that from? Please verify your facts properly before passing them along to folks... there's enough misinformation out there without it becoming rife here as well.

And the plants look fine to me.

OP -- If you're dead set on no heater (temps do drop at night and on cold days..) and you're keeping up the natural sun exposure, maybe use a magnetic glass scraper right before water changes so it'll flush some of the algae build up out. I'd probably be changing it a bit more frequently if there's no filter or water motion at all, and a lot of algae growing. You could also move the bowl to where it only gets a couple hours sun.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Aus said:


> WTH? Seriously - where'd you get that from? Please verify your facts properly before passing them along to folks... there's enough misinformation out there without it becoming rife here as well.
> 
> And the plants look fine to me.
> 
> OP -- If you're dead set on no heater (temps do drop at night and on cold days..) and you're keeping up the natural sun exposure, maybe use a magnetic glass scraper right before water changes so it'll flush some of the algae build up out. I'd probably be changing it a bit more frequently if there's no filter or water motion at all, and a lot of algae growing. You could also move the bowl to where it only gets a couple hours sun.


Its true becuase of the lower water to air exposure. It looks like the plants might need more Iron. http://www.saltwater-aquarium-online-guide.com/selecting-an-aquarium.html Its also in a few books.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

About heaters, I didn't have heaters in my tanks all summer because I kept my apartment warm. Most of the time I didn't use the A/C unless the temp in my tanks got too hot (over 85). But there was never a huge fluctuation in temperature. My 5 gal. stayed between 80 and 82 all the time. It was only my one gallon that would fluctuate a bit more. I didn't have to get heaters until September. So if your office temp stays the same all the time and is above 76, I wouldn't worry about a heater. Usually offices are not kept that warm, though. (I know my office isn't! I have to have a space heater under my desk and wear layers to work in order to keep comfortable!). So just make sure you have a thermometer to monitor the temp and if the water goes below 76, then you need to get a heater.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

76 might be a little low. 77-83F is best but Bettas seem best in 80F. 80-82 is a pretty big change in temp.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I just got done fighting a terrible algea problem as well.
I suggest doing a 80% water change with a good gravel vacuuming. and then get an unused sponge w.o chemicals to clean the walls off with. Then take all the plants out and rub them with your fingers in the water you just took out of the tank to get what algea you can off of them. if this doesnt work and if you have another tank/bowl that isnt already fully stocked I'd suggest getting either a snail, or an oto or two, and after the algea is gone from that bowl moving them into another tank.


----------

